# Plastisol Transfer Paper



## mrozendaal (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello all,

We like to get some transfer paper for plastisol, but it seems nobody wants to ship to Spain? ?

floridaflex.com asked only for our tax number, when we provided it they never get back, try to send other mail but no response. We tried target transfers in the UK but they send us to Stahls in Germany and you will ques they never get back with us.

What's the problem with those companies, and still complaining about the crisis and no work!!

So does anyone know a good company that sells transfer paper, and willing to answer you?

Thanks,

Marcel


----------



## mrozendaal (Jul 13, 2014)

No body knows?


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

These guys produce and sell transfers in spain, maybe they can get you a lead or help you out. Good luck
Heat Transfers ® - JMB Grupo


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You have an other one, 

Transfert Paper Solutions - Transfer Paper

There is many many supplier in Europe, you should wrote to them to know the one in Spain


----------



## mrozendaal (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you both!!


----------

